# Moving to US from India



## AdityaMarwah (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi, 

I am moving from India to the US (Torrance, CA) on a L1 visa for about 2-3 yrs along with my wife. Need to know about the following - 

1. Furniture - We have pretty decent furniture (approx. 1 yr old) at our home in India. Furniture includes - 1 bed set (bed + mattress + dresser + mirror + side tables + small chest), 1 living room set (sofa for seating 3 + 2 chairs + 1 table), 1 TV stand (accommodates TVs upto 60"), 1 Dining Table with 4 chairs. Plus some other household stuff like rugs, curtains, cushions, etc. 

So will it be a good idea to leave it as-it-is/sell it and come and buy new/used furniture in the US??

My company pays for shifting anything and everything for me from India to US and back as well. 

PS: Checked up the sites of walmart and stuff. The furniture, though, cheaper than India, still sounds a bit expensive. All the stuff given above sounds like costing me about USD 1200 - 1800 depending on the finer details.

2. Car - We know we'll have to buy a car in the US. Any ideas on - from where should we buy, what are best ones and which ones are the most economical. 


Soonest replies are really appreciated. 

Regards
Aditya


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

well for furniture i would tell you to bring yours from India ... wal-mart has the cheapest furniture and it will break within 6-12 months ... if your looking for good furniture it will cost you more then $5000 for the things you mentioned .. buying a car as you will be new to US and will not have any credit you wont be able to finance a car, so your best bet is to buy a car cash, so it depends on how much your willing to spend for a car, these days gas economy wise and price wise best car is Chevrolet, Kia, Hyundai ... Kia and Hyundai are the most selling cars in USA as if you buy new you get a 10 year 100,000 mile warranty ... anyhow it just depends on how much your willing to spend ... you can always goto an auction site and bid on a car, you will get it for a cheaper price then dealer but there is no warranty of any kind


----------



## realism51 (Oct 15, 2010)

I agree with Hash4272, you are better having brining your own furniture with you if your company will ship it. You can get furniture fairly cheap, but mostly its the throw away type, as said above, guaranteed to break on you within the first year. Depending on how much you have to spend on a vehicle you can go with a smaller gas economy vehicle, such as the Kia, Hyundai, prius. You could try looking into the other hybrid classes, but since they are newer it is doubtful you will be able to find any within a reasonable price range, (think they are still over 20,000USD)
Other ways you can find a place that finances bad credit or no credit, but expect to be paying a premium on your monthly. *Note, California Lenders are vicious*
Although on another note, I personally do not endorse this, but I have known it to be done. If you have someone who trusts you who has lived in the states long enough to build up enough credit, they could get the vehicle financed in their name and you just pay them the monthly rates, and after 6 months or so, your friend can sell/transfer the vehicle to you and you can inherit the Finance amount. Not guaranteed to work with all lenders, but like I said Ive seen it done.


----------



## Movingbase (Aug 31, 2018)

Hi Aditya

I have exactly the same situation as yours. I wanted to check if you shifted your furniture from India to US or not . If yes, did you face any challenge in moving full size cupboards and beds. Please advice .. thanks a lot


----------

